# White Spots On Horses Teats?



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

So I noticed 1 month ago (keep on forgetting to ask!!) white spots on my mares teats. They are *teny tiny!!* Like a little bigger than a grain of sand!! I am stumped :? . Does any one know what they are? I want to take them off but I am not sure of you should... Should I clean them more often? They dont really bother her unless once I tryed to get them off, and she kinda smacked my head with her tail (I HATE IT WHEN THEY DO THAT!! :lol and kicked up with her legs-I am not sure if that is normal for her. So I didnt touch them since. 

Thanks.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

maybe just buildup on them? Mares, like geldings, need their "parts" cleaned once in a while.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

It probably just needs to be cleaned. I noticed that my filly has those too and I haven't given her a good scrubbing yet this year, just picked at the big gunk. She didn't seem uncomfortable with it, even when I touched it and I didn't notice her trying to itch at it or anything.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks guys!!


----------

